# Gamethread Wizards at Hornets



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD>Washington Wizards(26-23)at NO/OKC Hornets(27-23)

 7:00 Central
 Ford Center Oklahoma City


Chris Paul is expected to play:banana: 



<TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Gilbert Arenas*</TD><TD>*Jarvis Hayes*</TD><TD>*Brendan Haywood*</TD><TD>*Jared Jefferies*</TD><TD>*Antawn Jamison*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>28.3</TD><TD>9.3</TD><TD>8.4</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>19.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>6.5</TD><TD>4.7</TD><TD>9.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Caron Butler*</TD><TD>*Antonio Daniels*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>16.6</TD><TD>7.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.7</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>2.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Probable Starters:
*Click Picture for Player Profile 
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Chris Paul*</TD><TD>*Kirk Snyder*</TD><TD>*PJ Brown*</TD><TD>*Desmond Mason*</TD><TD>*David West*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>16.2</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>9.6</TD><TD>10.8</TD><TD>16.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>7.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Speedy Claxton*</TD><TD>*Aaron Williams*</TD><TD>*Rasual Butler*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.7</TD><TD>2.7</TD><TD>7.7</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>2.3</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Team Leaders:*
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="70%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Hornets*</FONT></TD><TD></FONT></TD><TD>*Wizards*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>David West 16.9</FONT></TD><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>Gilbert Arenas 28.3</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>David West 7.8</TD><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>Antwan Jamison 9.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Chris Paul 7.7</TD><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>Gilbert Arenas 6.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Chris Paul 2.17</TD><TD>*SPG*</TD><TD>Gilbert Arenas 1.79</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>David West .88</TD><TD>*BPG*</TD><TD>Brendan Heywood 1.49</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>David West 50.8%</TD><TD>*FG%*</TD><TD>Brendan Heywood 54.4%</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Rasual Butler 42.6%</TD><TD>*3P%*</TD><TD>Antwan Jamison 41.6%</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>David West 83.8%</TD><TD>*FT%*</TD><TD>Caron Butler 86.7 %</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Western Conference*
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="60%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Team*</TD><TD>*Record*</TD><TD>*Game(s) Back*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>San Antonio</TD><TD>40-10</TD><TD>--</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Phoenix</TD><TD>33-17</TD><TD>7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Denver</TD><TD>28-25</TD><TD>13.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Dallas</TD><TD>39-11</TD><TD>1</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Los Angeles Clippers</TD><TD>30-19</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>NO/OKC Hornets</TD><TD>27-23</TD><TD>13</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Memphis</TD><TD>27-23</TD><TD>13</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Los Angeles Lakers</TD><TD>25-25</TD><TD>15</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 96
wizards 91


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Word has it that Paul is out again tonight. I think they are really trying to rest him. He will play in the Rookie Challenge but he should be ready for Hornets action after All-Star break. Or maybe he will play against Portland on Wed.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

FYI, Jarvis Hayes hasn't played since November and he won't be back for a while, Caron Butler is starting.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be present in this game thread...

I will be switching back and forth from UCONN and Nova though...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP26 said:


> FYI, Jarvis Hayes hasn't played since November and he won't be back for a while, Caron Butler is starting.


I really wouldn't know...I stole that stuff from ToddMcCullough11 same as always.The Nets played the Wizards in december...Ijust updated the numbers.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow...people always say "______ makes his team better" but they just showed a stat and David West has made 355 FG's and 105 of them have been assisted by CP3. He really has made David West a better player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Moochie Norris getting game time after being traded only hours ago...

Must me a heck of a change...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Aaron Williams with the and 1 and the Hornets tie with 10:09 left to play...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Aaron Williams jumper and the Hornets take the lead...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets really fought back in this one...

Hornets up 1 with 29.9 seconds left...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

AWWWWW man Antawn Jamison burys the jumper with .5 left on the clock!

Hornets down 1


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

David West with his 3rd BUZZER BEATER FOR A HORNETS WIN!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy crap it's under review but I think it was good...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DAMN! That was awesome! David West is playing out of his mind this season! What an exciting game...

Great win for the Hornets!!! 4th biggest come from behind victory in franchise history...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Now I guess we root for Golden State to beat Memphis...Don't know who we should worry about between Utah and the Lakers,but if the Jazz win then they take over the eighth playoff spot by half a game.I think the Clippers are only two games ahead of the Hornets now...Tell me that isn't hard to believe.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!
Man, we are getting better everyday...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

5)Clippers 30-19
6)Hornets 28-23 

So that's three games back,but if we catch them then we get Dallas or San Antonio in the first round so they may not mind it so much.

I guess Tooeasy wins my contest for being the only one to guess,but he was only off by seven points I think.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Diable said:


> I guess Tooeasy wins my contest for being the only one to guess,but he was only off by seven points I think.





> 10000.00 points donated to Tooeasy successfully!


..


----------

